# Fenwick Rods



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

What's your guys opinion on fenwick rods? I've been looking pretty hard at the fenwick elite tech smallmouth rod.if I go with this rod I will be pairing it with the new shimano Sahara 2500 FE reel I bought to make great combo. Also what's you're guys opinion if you're river fishing, medium or medium lite? I'm a little hung up on which version to go with, medium lite so you can whip the lighter lures a good ways but you can't go much heavier than what a 1/4th oz with a medium lite rod? Medium because you never know when you're going to hook Into a pig smallie or any other big species.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a very bad experience with Fenwick regarding their guarantee on one of their top line rods and have used St Croix since then.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I was also screwed by Fenwick. Stay away.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had a Fenwick snap in half year or so ago. I was pretty much thinking I was to blame..but, I was a tad bit surprised that it snapped like it did.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My dad has an older 6' medium power Fenwick HMG spinning rod. He's landed some pretty nice fish with it over the years. I've used it a few times, and it's a nice rod and pretty darned sensitive. The only negative thing I can say about it is ... it seems a little under powered as medium power rods go. If you're still torn between going with a medium light or medium power, I'd go with the medium.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> My dad has an older 6' medium power Fenwick HMG spinning rod. He's landed some pretty nice fish with it over the years. I've used it a few times, and it's a nice rod and pretty darned sensitive. The only negative thing I can say about it is ... it seems a little under powered as medium power rods go. If you're still torn between going with a medium light or medium power, I'd go with the medium.


I agree with a med. Over a med. Lt. Smallmouths aren't bluegills. It may seem "more fun" to fight a fish on an under powered rod, but you're not doing that fish any favors, and you'll definitely lose more fish and more tackle.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would go medium heavy on smallies their mouth is so strong you need a little extra on hook sets


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have several older Fenwicks and I think the quality of the newer rods are a step below other rods in their price range, especially the Elite Techs. Years ago from what my father told me Fenwick took a back seat to no one and had the best warranty and custom service around. From what I hear now it's just not the same.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> I would go medium heavy on smallies their mouth is so strong you need a little extra on hook sets


Medium Rod with an extra fast tip, works great for smallies. For my creek/river smallie rod I have a 6' medium light st. croix premier and it works great.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

H2O Mellon said:


> I have several older Fenwicks and I think the quality of the newer rods are a step below other rods in their price range, especially the Elite Techs. Years ago from what my father told me Fenwick took a back seat to no one and had the best warranty and custom service around. From what I hear now it's just not the same.


Your right , the quality isn't near what it used to be. I had 2 of the rods break in the exact same place. They sent me one under the warranty and it to broke in the same spot. I quit using them after that. All of the rods were hmg models which used to be great quality.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I'm glad I posted this, do you guys have recommendations for another rod suited for fishing rivers/smallies? I can spend up to $200.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fisherFL said:


> Well I'm glad I posted this, do you guys have recommendations for another rod suited for fishing rivers/smallies? I can spend up to $200.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm partial to Shimano. Mainly the crucial line. They run between $159-179. The have somewhere around 40+ models in that line up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

fisherFL said:


> Well I'm glad I posted this, do you guys have recommendations for another rod suited for fishing rivers/smallies? I can spend up to $200.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would stick with shimano or st. croix.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

robertj298 said:


> I would stick with shimano or st. croix.


x 2 and you will end up with a rod you will love to fish with


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I'm partial to Shimano. Mainly the crucial line. They run between $159-179. The have somewhere around 40+ models in that line up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I second what Bad Bub said. The Crucial is sweet rod. I have a 6'8" medium power, extra fast action rod that I use for drop shotting and shaky heads, and I love it. 

I will say this though .... I don't have any problems sticking fish with it if I keep the length of my casts reasonable. But I have had problems sticking fish on long casts with a shaky head. If you make long casts most of the time I'd consider the medium heavy power that Laynhardwood suggested. Like he said, smallies have strong mouths and can really clamp down on a bait at times.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

So if i mostly throw jigs/finesse baits like tubes and grubs would that change any of your guys recommendations?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Not at all, they make a lot of rod types .  Bass pro is a good place to start looking.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

fisherFL,

The guys have steered you well in what to look for. Something 6'6"-7' with an extra fast action and medium light to medium power. Look for a lure rating of either 1/8-5/8oz. or 3/16-5/8oz. (give or take a bit on either end of the weight range), and you will be well within the right ball park. My choices for this type of fishing are rods I built on Batson's RX8+S822.5 and RX8+S823. With a $200 budget, a custom is not out of the picture (though not on the blanks mentioned, but the RX7 versions are a phenomenal option as well).

Joe


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It wouldn't change my suggestion at all. The rod that I mentioned I have, is rated for the 3/16 - 5/8 oz. lure range that Joe suggested. I fish grubs, and tubes on tube jig heads up to 1/4 oz with it. And drop shot rigs with weights up to 1/4 oz. I'm sure the rod would handle weights higher than that equally as well ... I just haven't found the need to go heavier. 

For shaky head jigs I use heads from 1/16 oz. up to 1/4 oz. I think the problem I have sticking fish on long casts with a shaky head has to do with the hooks point being buried in the worm. I don't have any problem sticking fish with an open hook. Just when I have the shaky head, Texas rigged.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

fisherFL said:


> Well I'm glad I posted this, do you guys have recommendations for another rod suited for fishing rivers/smallies? I can spend up to $200.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


At that price point, I'd go with a st. croix avid. I have two of them and they are unbelievable when it comes to power and sensitivity

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 for the St Croix Avid.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

x 3 for the Avid


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I am trying to figure out how to compare a $100 rod (Fenwick HMG) and a $160 to $180 rod (St croix and Shimano) Well I guess the higher dollar rods are a tad more sensitive and higher quality (they do cost a lot more). I've had HMGs on my boat for a lot of years and all the broken ones (3) were operator error ;-) Most of the rod breaks I've seen (all brands) in 60 years of fishing were caused by the fisherman. I think the Hmg is tough to beat for the price, and the Fenwicks, like all rods, need to be compared to similar models, quality to quality. That said, if I wanted a high dollar rod I would look at the St Croixs and the new Gary Loomis line, but I would compare them to similar priced rods.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> Your right , the quality isn't near what it used to be. I had 2 of the rods break in the exact same place. They sent me one under the warranty and it to broke in the same spot. I quit using them after that. All of the rods were hmg models which used to be great quality.


I had two break in the exact same place too. First cast with one of the rods, using a 1/4 oz jig, and the top 2" broke. I grabbed the second rod, with another 1/4 oz jig, and it too broke on the very first cast. I called Fenwick, and was told they'd be replaced as long as I sent the rods back. I shipped them the rods, on my dime. A few months went by, and I called them. I was told I the rods would not be replaced. I asked for the rods back, and was told they dispose of any rods sent back to them. I was irate. I paid good money for the rods, and they were my property, and they threw them in the dumpster. I could have at least put another guide on the top, and they would have been usable. Instead, I was out a good chunk of change.

I'll never buy another Fenwick product as long as I live.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

rod bender bob said:


> I am trying to figure out how to compare a $100 rod (Fenwick HMG) and a $160 to $180 rod (St croix and Shimano) Well I guess the higher dollar rods are a tad more sensitive and higher quality (they do cost a lot more). I've had HMGs on my boat for a lot of years and all the broken ones (3) were operator error ;-) Most of the rod breaks I've seen (all brands) in 60 years of fishing were caused by the fisherman. I think the Hmg is tough to beat for the price, and the Fenwicks, like all rods, need to be compared to similar models, quality to quality. That said, if I wanted a high dollar rod I would look at the St Croixs and the new Gary Loomis line, but I would compare them to similar priced rods.


You can compare the Fenwick to a similar priced Shimano Compre or St. Croix Premier . I've owned both those rods and would take either over the HMG.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey buddy...Steve and I both fish St. Croix......its a great rod


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help, today I bought the St. Croix avid 6'8 medium power. Online I saw medium power was 7ft but I don't think 4" is going to make that big of a difference. This rod paired with the shimano Sahara reel I bought, will hopefully an be awesome river combo.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fisherFL said:


> Thanks everyone for your help, today I bought the St. Croix avid 6'8 medium power. Online I saw medium power was 7ft but I don't think 4" is going to make that big of a difference. This rod paired with the shimano Sahara reel I bought, will hopefully an be awesome river combo.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


IMO you purchased one of if not the best all around rods and reel for inland and limited Erie fishing. I would load one spool with 10# Power Pro and another with 10# Mono. That rod/reel/line combo will serve you well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great choice! You are going to love the sensitivity and overall performance of that rod.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice rod fisherfl you will love it! On fenwics. Theyvuse to be the only "expensive" rods i had back in the day. Ill always remember my first nice(to me back then) was a diawa bg13 on a 6'6 fenwick hmg. My uncle gave the outfit and his friend gave me aspare broken bg13 for parts...

My uncles go to spinning rod to this day is a fenwic hmc. They were a little better then the hmg and even today would use it before any top dollar me or my uncle have(lol lots). I quit buying fenwics because the local selection sucks. And i like to put the reel on the rod before buying it so unless a trolling rod(2fenwicks btw have lasted ten yrs of lake erie crank trolling and inland saugeye/muskie trolling ) i wont order a rod on line


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice combo!!!


----------

